# Losing weight but not getting lean ???



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning all

i've been dieting since 7th Jan.

Gone from 202.4lbs to 188.4lbs as of yesterday - 14lb drop in weight. Im currently at around 17-18% BF

im currently doing the PHUL routine, 4 x per week with 10'min cv after those 4 sessions

I am pleased i have managed to shed the weight and have seen my stomach reduce from 100cm to 94cm in that time.

I feel better and trimmer BUT i dont really look any different in the mirror even though im 1stone lighter - im not big or fat anyway so i was hoping losing this much i would have got some leanness, definition, outline of some top abs etc.

my actual aim is to bulk and get a lot more muscle but not get fat at the same time but first i wanted to get a good base.

It just seems when i diet i get smaller but no definition and when i bulk i get bigger with no definition and a big gut ?

Not sure what im doing wrong but im ploughing everything into this and not really seeing any results in leaning out or building some muscle. (Natural by the way)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The short answer is you haven't got lean enough yet. Going from a thick layer of fat over everything to a thinner layer of fat will just lead to you looking smaller (kind of like peeling a layer off an onion), up until the point the layer becomes thin enough that the contours of your muscles start to show through.

Sounds like you're doing well with the fat loss now - stick at it and the results will come  .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bear in mind that fat loss is over your whole body. You might notice that say your legs or your back start to look leaner sooner than your abdomen or chest for example. How the body preferentially holds onto fat in different areas varies between individuals.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Cheers mate. Im trying bloody hard and 14lbs off in 12 weeks for me is decent.

Yeah i just seem smaller all over, especially my face, some off my legs and arms annoyinlgy. Was thinking maybe i just dont have the muscle there that i thought and no amount of weight loss will look defined ?

So u just keep going with 1900 cals a day, 4 x PHUL and 4 x 10'min cv and keep getting smaller? At what stage would u recommened introducing a lean bulk switch.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I think a lot of people don't realise just how much weight/fat they may have to lose to get that ripped look.

Another factor is most people are miles out on there BF estimation.

For people who are already lean 12% or so, they have far less physical weight to lose then someone say 20%.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> Cheers mate. Im trying bloody hard and 14lbs off in 12 weeks for me is decent.
> 
> Yeah i just seem smaller all over, especially my face, some off my legs and arms annoyinlgy. Was thinking maybe i just dont have the muscle there that i thought and no amount of weight loss will look defined ?
> 
> So u just keep going with 1900 cals a day, 4 x PHUL and 4 x 10'min cv and keep getting smaller? At what stage would u recommened introducing a lean bulk switch.


 Think leaner not smaller...

Cutting until you at least start to see some abdominal definition is probably the most common advice. I'm not talking ripped 6-pack here but at least being able to see upper abs and obliques when posing.

Part of the point of this is the opposite of what you're experiencing now. In the same way that right now it's hard for you to see that you're losing fat, if you were to start focusing on gaining weight it would be hard for you tell how much fat you were gaining. You've been through this loop before IIRC? If you can get leaner first it will then be much easier to gauge fat gain and so stop yourself going too far again. It will also be easier to see muscle gain which I think you'd struggle to at the moment.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Think leaner not smaller...
> 
> Cutting until you at least start to see some abdominal definition is probably the most common advice. I'm not talking ripped 6-pack here but at least being able to see upper abs and obliques when posing.
> 
> Part of the point of this is the opposite of what you're experiencing now. In the same way that right now it's hard for you to see that you're losing fat, if you were to start focusing on gaining weight it would be hard for you tell how much fat you were gaining. You've been through this loop before IIRC? If you can get leaner first it will then be much easier to gauge fat gain and so stop yourself going too far again. It will also be easier to see muscle gain which I think you'd struggle to at the moment.


 Yeah thanks (again) mate. Good point. I gained 11lbs on a bulk few months back and didnt look any bigger really in the right areas!

i will continue with the diet then just hate looking like im ill when people keep asking "are u ok you look like youve lost a lot of weight"

be nice to just get some veins here and there and some shape to muscles


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> I think a lot of people don't realise just how much weight/fat they may have to lose to get that ripped look.
> 
> Another factor is most people are miles out on there BF estimation.
> 
> For people who are already lean 12% or so, they have far less physical weight to lose then someone say 20%.


 Thanks mate yeah true. I always guessed my BF at around 20%

but i went to this wellbeing centre thro work last week and they give u all the muscle mass, BMI, Bf etc and that came out at 18%


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> Yeah thanks (again) mate. Good point. I gained 11lbs on a bulk few months back and didnt look any bigger really in the right areas!
> 
> i will continue with the diet then just hate looking like im ill when people keep asking "are u ok you look like youve lost a lot of weight"
> 
> be nice to just get some veins here and there and some shape to muscles


 If people are commenting then you clearly do look different despite what you think  .

You need to be happy with however you proceed but ultimately something has to be different to before if you want a better result.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Baggy said:


> Morning all
> 
> i've been dieting since 7th Jan.
> 
> ...


 Losing fat is dull to be honest but I really think you need to reduce the weights volume, up intensity (which helps with cardio) and spend 30mins cardio session after the weights. 10mins is very minimal. so 4 quick weights sessions and 30mins cardio is very manageable. Makes the session a tad longer but its temporary. You won't lose muscle mass at that levels of BF and weight. I am doing this at the moment and have lost 8lb in the last month doing this and will continue until I am around 10 - 12% I am about (an honest) 18% at the moment (abs starting to come through) .

If your 188lbs now, dropping 10lbs is around 6% so 6 weeks is very manageable. 94cm is 37inch and at 188 that is really too big. Your stuck in no mans land at the moment. I have been in this situation many times over the years. You will end up a bit skinny initially but then you can power into the weights doing purely hypertrophy, the fact that you are lean will be a massive boost and you will start to look wirey first, then volume will come through. Look at a lot of powerlifters, to an untrained eye some look just fat but they carry a very large amount of muscle mass under the fat

PS: check your diet carefully and protein, it is very easy to miss out of a few things here and there

Just my opinion of course!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> If people are commenting then you clearly do look different despite what you think  .
> 
> You need to be happy with however you proceed but ultimately something has to be different to before if you want a better result.


 Thanks. Yeah def look different just not the lean/definition and veins i wanted just yet!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

JohhnyC said:


> Losing fat is dull to be honest but I really think you need to reduce the weights volume, up intensity (which helps with cardio) and spend 30mins cardio session after the weights. 10mins is very minimal. so 4 quick weights sessions and 30mins cardio is very manageable. Makes the session a tad longer but its temporary. You won't lose muscle mass at that levels of BF and weight. I am doing this at the moment and have lost 8lb in the last month doing this and will continue until I am around 10 - 12% I am about (an honest) 18% at the moment (abs starting to come through) .
> 
> If your 188lbs now, dropping 10lbs is around 6% so 6 weeks is very manageable. 94cm is 37inch and at 188 that is really too big. Your stuck in no mans land at the moment. I have been in this situation many times over the years. You will end up a bit skinny initially but then you can power into the weights doing purely hypertrophy, the fact that you are lean will be a massive boost and you will start to look wirey first, then volume will come through. Look at a lot of powerlifters, to an untrained eye some look just fat but they carry a very large amount of muscle mass under the fat
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the detailed reply. The 10mins i refer to was hiit training like interval sprints. But yeah perhaps upping the cv a bit more will speed up the cutting.

Waist/stomach has always been my issue. A bit like skinny fat. In clothes i look really trim but always had issue with stomach. Just a shame that seems to be last place to leave!


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

As everyone has said above, you just need to stick with it. I always enjoy cutting at first, the pounds start falling off and you start to see some noticable fat loss. Then you get to the stage where your a couple of month down the line, youve lost a ton of weight but just look like a smaller version of the guy you where at the start. You start to think that your loosing muscle, getting skinny and that you look worse than you did at the start. The idea of stopping the diet and starting a bulk enters your head as you want to look like you train again!

The whole process is a total head fuk lol, But try to remember why you started cutting in the first place! It was more than definatly because you where not happy with the amount of fat you where carrying. Dont let it mess with your head. When you start bulking again, you will enevitably gain a little fat again, so if you start bulking now, you are only going to be adding that fat to a body your still not happy with. Get as lean as you possibly can. If you look skinny, so what. 1 week after the cut your muscles will fill out and you will look 100x better. Then you can start bulking again and add mass to a nice lean frame.

Small and lean looks much better than big and fat all day long mate!!

I would rather my bf% yoyo'd between 10 and 15% when bulking and cutting. If you stop now you will constantly be stuck yoyoing between the % you are now and whatever you gain in the future.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Usmedicinemart (Apr 20, 2017)

be patient some things take time. Concentrate on your diet and exercise. You will definitely get good output.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Echoing what others have said mate, stick at it, it sounds like you are doing well.

I know it messes with your head but when you start to see definition, then abs. You will be smiling then.

Once you get lean enough then you can start to lean bulk and slowly put size back on.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Baggy said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. The 10mins i refer to was hiit training like interval sprints. But yeah perhaps upping the cv a bit more will speed up the cutting.
> 
> Waist/stomach has always been my issue. A bit like skinny fat. In clothes i look really trim but always had issue with stomach. Just a shame that seems to be last place to leave!


 Same here, I'm doing ok but that stomach fat is a bugger to shift. Just seems to hang on and on. The lower bf you go the slower it seems to becomes.

If hunger is an issue try a lower carb diet. They do work but not for the reason many think why.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

main factor is time, no ones realises how long it takes especially if training Natural plus as other said everyone widely underestimates Bodyfat. just keep plugging away and you will get there.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Cheers for all comments guys. Lost another couple of lbs last 2 weeks but due to work ive only done 2 x gym a week for last 2 weeks and this coming week (half my usual)

will stick with diet, cant say i really get too hungry even on 1850 cals. Just hope the body picks up some definition soon - maybe theres just no muscle under there ?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Eddias said:


> main factor is time, no ones realises how long it takes especially if training Natural plus as other said everyone widely underestimates Bodyfat. just keep plugging away and you will get there.


 True and it seems non-linear. I'm beginning to stall myself now.

I've had this before. The nearer i get to 10% the more i need to focus to diet. Usually I use experience but i have a tendency to lose interest when abs are through. This time i want them fully defined.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> True and it seems non-linear. I'm beginning to stall myself now.
> 
> I've had this before. The nearer i get to 10% the more i need to focus to diet. Usually I use experience but i have a tendency to lose interest when abs are through. This time i want them fully defined.


 Plus you go through that odd stage where you look worse for a while all loose and watery, I am going through that stage at the moment


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Eddias said:


> Plus you go through that odd stage where you look worse for a while all loose and watery, I am going through that stage at the moment


 Mate I'm going full on Auswitch diet now until I knock this below 10%. lol

Actually with this mornings weight in, I was a bit pissed as have gone up in weight a touch but it appears I am going through more a body recomp at the moment. Weight loss is definitely stalling but belly is down to 88cm (from 95cm 6-8 weeks ago), so that's positive. And up a rep or two just now in the gym


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

I have only been able to train twice a week last week and this week as stuck away for work. Ive put on like 2lbs which pissed me off - hard work starts again next week

seem to have a dropped metatarsal annoyingly doing some heat / ice at moment had it a week


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

1 stone if you're overweight is f**k all really mate. Lose a couple more and you'll start looking good


----------

